

Kickstarter coming to NZ and Australia - gridspy
http://www.kickstarter.com/newzealand

======
gridspy
I for one am very excited. We've always wanted to do a kickstarter to launch
our electricity monitor to a wider market.

Right now we're forced to keep our production and our team small and costs
high due to one off sales. Then again, our costs are still lower than
industrial competitors but not low enough for casual users.

[http://gridspy.com](http://gridspy.com)

